# Long Scale Seagull Guitars



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Seagull is changing to 25.5 scale guitars from their long used 24.84 scale. Will this make much of a difference to you?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gary787 said:


> Seagull is changing to 25.5 scale guitars from their long used 24.84 scale. Will this make much of a difference to you?


Not really--I have guitars with different scales and I don't seem to have any issue switching between them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I have a bigger issue switching guitars with different fretboard radii, than scale length.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Scale length shortens as one ascends the fingerboard or uses a capo. I don't feel a longer scale affects much more than string tension if one uses the same gauges.

I switch between several different instruments without any real affect.

Godin makes changes over the years (like removing 2 frets from the LG), sometimes without apparent reason, but I don't see this one as particularly important.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I play a few fingerstyle tunes where I already have to capo up to reach all of the notes, so some tunes would be rendered unplayable, but it would be better for altered tunings. I wouldn't want it as my primary instrument, but it would make a nice second guitar.


----------



## rguy56 (Jan 2, 2011)

It would make no difference at all to me. I'm pretty sure that I wouldn't even notice if no one told me...


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a Maritime and a Natural Elements and I didnt even notice the NE has the longer scale until someone told me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Ya, I have a bigger issue switching guitars with different fretboard radii, than scale length.


I notice radius changes more as well, although the only ones I don't really like are the composite ones where the radius changes as you go up the neck.
I find that odd.


----------

